

Innovative Minds Don't Think Alike - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/30/business/30know.html?ex=1356670800&en=cd7361b52335a9b7&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
streblo
I remember when I was younger there was a segment on the disney channel called
"Great minds think for themselves", hosted by the genie from Aladdin. That
segment always struck a chord with me. This article seems to echo that.

------
ojbyrne
"On average, tappers expected listeners to get it right about half the time."
Clearly the tappers were morons, because the minute I read that sentence it
seemed off by several factors of magnitude.

------
ChrisJ
While the article makes some good points, I can't say I agree with it 100%.
When considering the first sentence, "As our knowledge and expertise increase,
our creativity and ability to innovate tend to taper off.", I think this is
very inaccurate when it comes to "new-growth" areas like the internet of
today. In fact, to me the opposite is true, the more I learn, the more
creative I feel because it's still very possible to do something on the 'Net
that hasn't been done before. adf471587879rzq

------
kashif
"Innovative Minds Don't Think Alike " - I disagree!

------
rokhayakebe
there are thigns you know you know, things you know you don't know, and things
you don't know you don't know. The latest is the scary one.

~~~
marcus
The point of the article is that there is a 4th category that is even worse,
things that you know, but are wrong or have been made irrelevant or obsolete.

Think of the experiment with the 5 monkeys, the problem is we as experts in a
field are afflicted with scores of preconditionings.

<http://www.safetycenter.navy.mil/Articles/a-m/monkeys.htm>

~~~
tarkin2
I thought it was more about the things you know and focus on, which are
_right_ in their narrow domain, but which prevent you from looking at the
wider problem and therefore prevent you from perceiving, possibly better,
alternatives.

I know I've spent _days_ perfecting a certain programming paradigm, be it
function composition or object orientated design, only to realise that I've
lost sight of the overall problem domain and therefore how best to tackle it.

